# Computer case $150



## Andrew7447 (Jun 30, 2008)

Iv been looking the the best possible case i can find for under $150 Canadian. 
Ill be running
corsair 950 watt
Sli gtx 570s
4gigs 1333
Amd 965 oc to 4.0
and corsair H70 lq
Just one hd and maybe a ssd. 
Im really looking for a full ATX but will consider well layed out mid range. 

I have come up with 
Newegg.ca - Rosewill THOR V2 Gaming ATX Full Tower Computer Case, support up to E-ATX/XL-ATX, come with Four Fans-1x Front Red LED 230mm Fan, 1x Top 230mm Fan, 1x Side 230mm Fan, 1x Rear 140mm Fan
and
Buy COOLERMASTER [SGC-6000-KXN1-GP] Coolermaster Storm Sniper Black Edition Mid Tower ATX Case Black 5X5.25 5X3.5INT 1X2.5 No PSU

Any ideas, thoughts will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

$150 on a case is a little high IMO but its all preference :grin:

My favorite line of med-high range cases are Coolermasters HAF series...

This one runs $160 on newegg but I am sure it can be found elsewhere:
Newegg.ca - COOLER MASTER HAF 932 Advanced RC-932-KKN5-GP Black Steel ATX Full Tower Compucase Case with USB 3.0, Black Interior and Four Fans-1x 230mm front RED LED fan, 1x 140mm rear fan, 1x 230mm top fan, and 1x 230mm side fan

Also heard some good things about:
Newegg.ca - Antec Lanboy air Red Black / Red Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Modular Case


Out of the two cases you selected I would go with the first.

I know someone who has the storm sniper case you listed and it is pretty awkward all together....

From the inside.. cable management is pretty poor...
From the outside... Ports/power button are positioned awkwardly... My friend has it in a cabinet and it is difficult to use the front USB ports...


----------



## Andrew7447 (Jun 30, 2008)

This is gona sit on a desk, rather not keep it in a cabinet and get an oven effect. 

Your first case is a close tie in my mind, to my first one. Beside mine having free shipping and a bit cheaper. 

Im also curious why u think $150 is little high.


Laxer said:


> $150 on a case is a little high IMO but its all preference :grin:


If i had more money id be going for the 800D.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Here is a case I was looking at, before I opted for the $60 Antec 300...

Lancool PC-K62 Black ATX Advanced Mid Tower Case 5X5.25 4X3.5INT No PS USB Audio - DirectCanada

The NewEgg link has better photos.

Newegg.com - LIAN LI Lancool PC-K62 Black 0.8 mm SECC, Plastic + Mesh ATX Mid Tower Computer Case


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Seeing as you want a full size case $150 is alright... (also forgot to take into account the markup for canada :laugh

I see cases much like the expression: "Don't read a book by its cover"

The overall look of a case does not mean it will function equivalently.

Prime example of this is my case... I bought it due to high fan amount and low sound...

Of course when I bought it I forgot to take into account airflow and have now replaced all but one of the fans in my case with something a little stronger...

Would have been far better off going with a cheaper case w/ less fans then adding more to improve over all airflow...


----------



## Andrew7447 (Jun 30, 2008)

I know i generally look and everything in depth before I buy anything, thrus being here now.

I think the thor case is my choice though, the feedback seems pretty good. 
Besides the weight and size of it, which is seen as a positive for me.
I want a case with good air flow, but im also a sucker for a nice looking case too.
The thor also seems to be the right size and style for my taste.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Generally, Rosewill cases are poor quality. Any I have seen are made from very light metal.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Tyree said:


> Generally, Rosewill cases are poor quality. Any I have seen are made from very light metal.


I have noticed that too. Even the more expensive ones seem to have poor construction.


----------



## Andrew7447 (Jun 30, 2008)

Tyree said:


> Generally, Rosewill cases are poor quality. Any I have seen are made from very light metal.


I cant talk for all Rosewill cases but I got this one, and its really is nice. 
Even my friend that helped me put it together liked it alot and he knows a antec 900.

Its hugh and well build, it seems for now. 
Ill see how it holds up in the long run.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

HAF 932 marked down on newegg to $140 w/ Free shipping...

Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER HAF 932 Advanced Blue Edition RC-932-KKN3-GP Black Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case with USB 3.0, Black Interior and Four Blue LED Fans-1x 230mm front fan, 1x 230mm top fan, 1x 230mm side fan, and 1x 140mm rear fan


----------

